

An spanish blogger writes a letter to the newspapers that benefit fromwikileaks - ghostDancer
http://elteleoperador.blogspot.com/2010/12/los-periodicos-del-cablegate.html

======
iwr
It would only be fair. I'd like to see someone try to pull the same kind of
thing with NY Times, Le Monde, Der Spiegel etc. as they were doing to
wikileaks. It's much easier to go after Assage and his organization.

~~~
ghostDancer
That's why i pointed this place , i think it's a great idea. Cause it's funny
read things like this: [http://www.voanews.com/english/news/usa/US-Government-
Works-...](http://www.voanews.com/english/news/usa/US-Government-Works-to-
Break-Down-Virtual-Walls-88476832.html)
<http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2228062>

